# Build your own resonator guitar



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Resonator guitar converted from old acoustic guitar


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

That guy is more than just very good with a pop rivet gun, if he can rivet without splitting that mahogany top.
I'm wondering about the tone, and volume, from a bundt baker. Wondering how it compares to using an angel food tin.
No, no... I can't wonder about using an auld Scottish shortbread tin... och, the skirling of it all.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, it's the Kitchencaster.

if I had an old acoustic to mess around with, I would tempted to try something like that.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

zontar! A "Kitchencaster". You know the genre.
I think you're too nice of a guy to get into jamming it out with bundt pans, or even angel food tins.
I can see you using a cupcake tray, hammering it down and round like a steel drum player for various tones.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You don't want me drumming.

Maybe for fun I could try a metal colander?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

John Watt said:


> That guy is more than just very good with a pop rivet gun, if he can rivet without splitting that mahogany top.


My guess would be a washer on the inside. Rivet goes through the washer and backs against the wood before riveting.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

When I saw "metal colander" I started thinking of those copper pans that look like fish, real decor looking.
Yeah, that's enough of that.

I don't think I could pop rivet like that. I've done brittle plastics, making signs, using all aluminum rivets and different washers.
But for sure, even with those most expensive rivets, I'd be splitting any acoustic guitar top.
They might be pinched on the interior, but not pulled and snapped off. Just guessin'.
He might have a line on some strange aviation stuff.
It's nice living close to Fort Erie, grabbing aviation aluminum seconds from the helicoper company, for sign use.


----------

